# Scared of dnp and now searching for other means like bariatric surgery.



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys as u people have scared me of dnp due to many sides and now searching for other means. I'm 25 per body fat 5-9 242 pounds , I have a friend name James who was 48 per body fat and done a procedure called Biliopancreatic bypass or distal gastric bypass and got down to 15 per body fat.im saying if I can do the same procedure and get down to 10 per body fat with working out and then workout natty for four years and build some lean muscle during and after weight loss. What are these procedures that these are restrictive and malabsorptive procedures and are FDA approved procedures. I'm not taking the easy way out or something like that but it will be a tool which will help me on the way do u people have any idea about these procedures as my doctor will be leaving the common channel about 250 cm which reduce the side effects of malabsorption.have some one experience or done these type of procedures and get down to a low body fat. I will appreciate if u all reply cheers.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm seriously concerned about your mental health mate


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Tassotti said:


> I'm seriously concerned about your mental health mate


U have used dnp which is not FDA approved and I'm using something which is still approved by the FDA so what's wrong with that.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Best said:


> U have used dnp which is not FDA approved and I'm using something which is still approved by the FDA so what's wrong with that.


You are taking the easy way out, seriously 242lbs isn't exactly whale sized stop being a lazy cnut and put some effort in without needing some magic pill potion or surgery.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

No way in a million years is anyone going to give you a gastric bypass when you're 25% body fat.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Moron


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Sort your diet out and Get off your backside and lift some weight! Seriously...


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

At 25% surgery aint needed buddy. At 45% sure it would be an option, personally I would rather do a 2 week run at dnp than get cut open and my insides tied up. There are also sides from these surgeries and also longterm affects. your carrying extra weight, which will be easy to shift about 2 stone there though diet alone. I would ask people to help with diet and training for the next 6 months and put the surgery option on hold for a bit. But if your set on surgery then I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

scared of DNP = fair enough

scared of DNP enough to have a gastric bypass instead = ****ing stupid

25% bodyfat and even considering gastric bypass = lazy

find a surgeon/ consultant that is even willing to do it at your body fat = malpractice

get on a diet and do some exercise


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

kreig said:


> You are taking the easy way out, seriously 242lbs isn't exactly whale sized stop being a lazy cnut and put some effort in without needing some magic pill potion or surgery.


Everyone wants to cheat, no one wants to work hard anymore.

This is why we're all going to be extinct.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Brook877 said:


> No way in a million years is anyone going to give you a gastric bypass when you're 25% body fat.


I'll be holding you accountable when he starts his next thread asking for advice on how best to get up to 50% bf.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kreig said:


> You are taking the easy way out, seriously 242lbs isn't exactly whale sized stop being a lazy cnut and put some effort in without needing some magic pill potion or surgery.


i agree, no two ways about it you're being lazy.

if you are only 242lbs, your only 17ish stone or 109ish kg, just sort your diet and exercise out and there you go.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

holy sh!t this guy is off his fuking rocker.

I can imagine as soon as he has been dissuaded to not do this next ridiculous venture, he will suggest he has a friend who has had limbs amputated to drop weight :lol:

get a grip you lazy cnut


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I hear having your head amputated is a great way to lose weight and stop giving a sh!t


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kreig said:


> I hear having your head amputated is a great way to lose weight and stop giving a sh!t


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> Are you joking ??? I lost weight the natural way, I was an obese SOB for most my life. I have no problem with ECA, Clen / T3, DNP or other items to help people over humps or through rough patches but jesus to go get cut or banded...
> 
> What are you doing on a muscle site??? Go to a Pro Ana site or other weight loss site.
> 
> DNP is nothing to be afraid of compared to Gastric Bypass... do you even know the complications post surgery and the restrictions you have to live the rest of your life with? Respect DNP... But do the work...


Are you saying dnp is better than distal gastric bypass or Biliopancreatic bypass , my main q is how long can I use dnp and are there any studies of long term dnp use like 6 or 10 months I've heard there is a study of simkins on 159 patients where most of the patients were kept on dnp for up to a year , do u have the study abstract. I can feel that u can lead me to the right direction.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

8 months

No DNP, no crazy surgery.

Pretty hardcore diet, moderate gear useage, t3 for four weeks total, two weeks clen in the middle.

Lots of gym and fasted cardio


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you tried the get off your ass and move around more whilst eating less plan? It's all the rage.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> 8 months
> 
> No DNP, no crazy surgery.
> 
> ...


Bench bum I'm interested in plan could u give me detail of the program. Workout plan , diet plan full from 1 day to 8 months , I don't have any problem if it takes me a year to lose to 10 per body fat.and also recommendation about gear, t3, clen usage.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Bench bum I'm interested in plan could u give me detail of the program. Workout plan , diet plan full from 1 day to 8 months , I don't have any problem if it takes me a year to lose to 10 per body fat.and also recommendation about gear, t3, clen usage.


why don't you do some research and post up your own diet and training plan, then get people to help with that. you cant just expect everyone to give you it all on a plate without you putting in any effort!


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Best said:


> Bench bum I'm interested in plan could u give me detail of the program. Workout plan , diet plan full from 1 day to 8 months , I don't have any problem if it takes me a year to lose to 10 per body fat.and also recommendation about gear, t3, clen usage.


Pull your head out your **** and do some research.

You need to learn the BASIC PRINCIPLES behind weight loss. Plan X, diet Y and routine Z may very well not work for you. Educate yourself to a healthier lifestyle rather than looking for a solution to follow.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

The above two guys cover it, my point was purely that it's down to you.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> why don't you do some research and post up your own diet and training plan, then get people to help with that. you cant just expect everyone to give you it all on a plate without you putting in any effort!


I have knowledge of diet and exercise but I'm not a expert in it. If I were to choose a plan my diet plan would consist of 1200 to 1500 cal on alternatives days depends on days where I train or not . My workout palm would be do cardio 7 days per week for about 1 and a half hour , including both HIIT and steady cardio. And weight lifts five times per week different body parts every day and lift weights about 1 hour per day. Also I would use t3 and clen and mild gear which does not artomotize because my body fat is high and , so I need a little help in that because I will be training hard.and I will remain strict to it for one year until I reach my desire body fat. If some one can show me a workout plan and diet plan in detail.i will appreciate.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> The above two guys cover it, my point was purely that it's down to you.


Are these ur transformation pics.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## tWack (Jan 5, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> 8 months
> 
> No DNP, no crazy surgery.
> 
> ...


Awesome results, and a great example!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll save you some heart ache and time.

Forget dnp

Forget gastric surgery

You are going to be fat forever, you won't ever change so give up and do something else.

You come on here starting **** thread after **** thread about drastic measures to drop fat, in the time you've been doing all these ****ty threads you could of dropped some serious lbs by following a reduced calorie diet with adequate macros. So you say you know about diet so **** off and do it, stop trolling this board and get a grip


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

could always try a diet and hard work .

maybe that would work ....


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Train hard eat below your maintenance = job done progressively over time, im no expert on diet or nutrition either mate but I figured out whats best for me through trial an error that's the only way you will find out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Best said:
 

> I have knowledge of diet and exercise but I'm not a expert in it. If I were to choose a plan my diet plan would consist of 1200 to 1500 cal on alternatives days depends on days where I train or not . My workout palm would be do cardio 7 days per week for about 1 and a half hour , including both HIIT and steady cardio. And weight lifts five times per week different body parts every day and lift weights about 1 hour per day.


I would dread to think what you NET calorie intake would be per day. Based on someone who is 25% bodyfat who I would stereotypically say is eating a moderate amount on a daily basis this is a horrendous approach.



> Also I would use t3 and clen and mild gear which does not artomotize because my body fat is high and , so I need a little help in that because I will be training hard.and I will remain strict to it for one year until I reach my desire body fat. If some one can show me a workout plan and diet plan in detail.i will appreciate.


The addition of any PED at this stage is completely unwarranted.

Everything you 'plan' to do is a recipe for disaster.

No slow steady reduction in calorie intake, instead a huge dramatic drop with excess amounts of required cardiovascular exercise and probably aimless weightlifting added in to drive the massive net difference in calories down further.

Use of T3 & Clen with a clear display of very poor knowledge on your nutritional requirements.

I dread to think.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

BennyC said:


> I would dread to think what you NET calorie intake would be per day. Based on someone who is 25% bodyfat who I would stereotypically say is eating a moderate amount on a daily basis this is a horrendous approach.
> 
> The addition of any PED at this stage is completely unwarranted.
> 
> ...


So what should I do in ur opinion I'm trying my best.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

BennyC said:


> I would dread to think what you NET calorie intake would be per day. Based on someone who is 25% bodyfat who I would stereotypically say is eating a moderate amount on a daily basis this is a horrendous approach.
> 
> The addition of any PED at this stage is completely unwarranted.
> 
> ...


So what should I do in ur opinion I'm trying my best.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Best said:


> So what should I do in ur opinion I'm trying my best.


just do as everyone is saying, no gear, no clen/dnp/t3. just lower your caloric intake to below maintenance and increase your cardio.

i wouldn't complicate things with weights, fasted cardio may be the best thing to do. a personal fav of mine when i was looking to loose weight was fasted cardio in the morning then doing another cardio session in the evening both only 20-30mins.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

What does your current diet look like? even better post exactly what you ate yesterday and at what times you ate, make sure to include and snacks and drinks.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Best said:


> So what should I do in ur opinion I'm trying my best.


Download MyFitnessPal to your phone.

Track your food & fluid intake with 100% accuracy for 2 weeks and then come back and post the results.

Don't change what you eat or your portion size. Continue as you have been but weigh everything before cooking. Note if your weight increases or maintains over these two weeks.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

I cannot believe you are supposedly an educated man as the way you come across

on these threads you sound as though you have the IQ of a fence post.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Best said:


> So what should I do in ur opinion I'm trying my best.


Eat less, move more.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

LOL

Move more, eat less

Track your calories, macros. Eat below maintenance.

You say you are happy to do it for one year till you reach desired bf. What then? You're going to stop and get fat again? It's a lifestyle choice not a quick easy change.

I've gone from 30% to roughly 10% natty


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Red Viper said:


> What does your current diet look like? even better post exactly what you ate yesterday and at what times you ate, make sure to include and snacks and drinks.


Well I had:

Protein shake

Protein bar

Mixed grill with lamb and chicken

Couple of chicken thighs and drumsticks

Pasta with quorn spinach and ricotta

Protein shake

Large bag of M&Ms

And I'm about 20% body fat at 15 stone and 5ft 9, so the op is clearly eating a load more crap than me!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

242lb at 25% Body fat???

That's 181lb of lean mass. Set small goals, say 28lbs in 12 weeks. Nail diet and exercise hard.

Assuming no muscle loss (for ease of explanation) that's just over 15% body fat in as little as 12 weeks at 214lbs. That's easily achievable without any drugs/AAS


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

have u tried dieting lol


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'll be holding you accountable when he starts his next thread asking for advice on how best to get up to 50% bf.


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

On a serious note, you seem to be wanting an easier way out. Go to the doctor's and get them to prescribe Orlistat for you, a few friends of mine have had some amazing results with it. Another magic pill called Appesat can also help.

One stops you absorbing fat and one keeps you fuller, be warned dont eat too much ****e with Orilstat or you will **** fat out. Much milder than the suggestions the OP has made with little or no sides compared to dnp & suchlike - and much safer than a gastric band lol.

I don't know if its truth or broscience but commons sense tells me if you get a band you will loose weight but you will find it hard to keep any decent muscle mass on you after... Oh and get your head seen too - might have a case of body dysmorphia going on, 25% is not that bad in the grand scheme of things.

Good luck Best


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

mattyhunt said:


> LOL
> 
> Move more, eat less
> 
> ...


How much time it took to went from 30 per to 10 per.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

aqualung said:


> scared of DNP = fair enough
> 
> scared of DNP enough to have a gastric bypass instead = ****ing stupid
> 
> ...


Exactly this. Eat less move more. Educate yourself on nutrition.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

mgseven said:


> Exactly this. Eat less move more. Educate yourself on nutrition.


As im 35 to 40 per body fat can i lose fat with only cardio thats 2 hours of cardio and 1000 calorie diet without lifting weights.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

You know, I haven't posted much myself on this forum but I came to learn from people who have far more experience. There are endless threads on here with helpful information, so just read, read and read some more.

If you are genuinely stuck on something and want sensible advice then ask sensible questions. What is of concern if that you are looking at only two extreme options.... Dnp or surgery? What you need to understand is there are plenty more alternatives.

Dnp is not a miracle drug, if you take it and sit around eating crap then you will feel the sides for nothing. My advice is until you start losing weight naturally to forget about dnp...some would say forget about it full stop.

Start by sorting your diet out and even without training you'd still lose weight. If you can go train straight away , then even better.

Good luck


----------



## deebo1 (Apr 17, 2013)

I only started working out In January 2012 and in the first 3 months I lost almost 5 stone (went from 22 down to 17) my body fat would have been at least 40%. I did not take anything at all no supplements of any kind I just ate well and did about 30mins of cardio a day and tried to do about 40mins to an hour of walking if I could. Since then have been going to the gym for about a year and a half now focusing mainly on weights and my bodyfat is down to about 25%. I guess my point is that if you fix your diet and do a fair amount of exercise you will start to lose a sh!t load of weight, you do not need to take anything. I would assume as well if your attitude at such a high body fat is to try and find a short cut it will never work anyway, isnt being a fat cvnt motivation enough ? (I know it was and still is for me)


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

Best said:


> As im 35 to 40 per body fat can i lose fat with only cardio thats 2 hours of cardio and 1000 calorie diet without lifting weights.


You have been given some good advice in the comments above.

Read the stickys and a few threads and decide for yourself what the answer is.

Educate and empower yourself.


----------

